# Sassy Pants Quilt for Granddaughter



## WJMartin (Nov 2, 2011)

Just finished this, finally, DD & family will be here tomorrow so I can wrap the newest Granddaughter in it. The prairie point border gave me fits because I can't just do a normal border, lets make it a PITA just like the rest of this quilt. Anyway, I'm pleased with the end result and just wanted to share.


----------



## claytonpiano (Feb 3, 2005)

What great job! Love the prairie points!


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

What a cute idea. Love it.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

So cute.


----------



## Caren (Aug 4, 2005)

That is a work of art! Absolutely beautiful! Please post pics of baby on the quilt!


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Very cute! Love the border
Heidi


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Oh it's wonderful. I love it!


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

That is really cute and I love the PITA border!


----------



## emilyrayne (Jun 16, 2008)

Oh my Gosh I love the little Cowgirl fabric!!!


----------



## Stiffchick (Jul 18, 2012)

Wow! I love all the embelishments! I agree the cowgirl fabric is sooo cute!


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Very nice -- just perfect for a little cowgirl. I liked the gathered ribbon criscrossing it. Adds a really nice detail.


----------



## WJMartin (Nov 2, 2011)

Ok, here's a pic of precious new granddaughter and one of grandpa worried that she would tip out of the cradle he made, we woodburn the names of all the babies on the bottom of the cradle.


----------



## WJMartin (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks for all the compliments, it really makes my day since no one in my family is impressed, they just take for granted that there are quilts.


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

I Love It !!!!!!!
You did a Great Job !!!!!!! :happy::happy::happy:
bopeep


----------



## good2beus (Mar 8, 2008)

Beautiful!! Both baby and quilt! I'm working on one for my new (first!) grandbaby, a little boy born in July. You did a great job.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

Beautiful quilt and beautiful baby!!!


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Oooooh... Baby girl ON her quilt is just too adorable!


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Nuts and bolts question: WJMartin, do you remember who made the yellow ribbon fabric? 
Is it a coordinate with the cowgirl print?


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

The quilt & the baby are both just adorable! I love the cradle too! What lucky kids & grandkids to have such talented Grandparents.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Precious. I may just make a quilt like that. I love the three dimensional effect of the grey sashing, then realized you cheated. Love it.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Beautiful family and Great Job!!!


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Congrats on the new grandbaby! That quilt is just wonderful!! Just love the colors in it. Sigh..such a shame when family/friends take for granted the work we do. At least you have us that are sooo impressed!!! lol


----------

